# When do you answer the Phone.



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm just wondering when everyone else answers their phones. Do you have it on 24/7 or 10/6??


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I believe this was just covered.

Mine go something like this.

"company name" this is jack, what can I help you with?

If the wife is answering the phone she goes - thank you for calling "company name" this is jill, how can I help you?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I believe this was just covered.
> 
> Mine go something like this.
> 
> ...


How and why are different questions...I hear alwaysconfusd is available as a user name :thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I awnser always unless its after 10 or something, if its a client, sub or employee. Its ridiculous to call after 730 , imo, for business. I don't call after 530.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't alway answer, but I always listen to the vmails. Call back accordingly.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't awnser in meetings or when I'm doing physical work. If I happen to be wearing nail bags, I am not awnsering, most likely. Always pisses me off when one of my guys answers his phone when he's working, I follow the same rule.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

From 7am - 5pm, maybe later if I know who it is, and Monday thru Saturday. Never on Sunday.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Every time unless I'm already on it. I never put anybody on hold, ever.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I always have my phone either on me or close by. Customers tend to call at unconventional time in some cases. I almost always answer live unless it's between 11 pm and 6 am, but my greeting states to leave a message to get a prompt return call (for emergency service calls) and I am back with them within minutes regardless of time.

Over the last year or so, out of town area codes get ignored since they are usually sales calls. (Unless of course I am having a bad day and I want to share the love) :jester:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Every time unless I'm already on it. I never put anybody on hold, ever.


Even in front of a potential customer or current customer? 

Mine is M-F 8-5, if it's a sub I'll answer on weekends because they might need info for Monday morning. If it's during that time and I'm not speaking to a client/potential I'll try to answer.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Customer, 7-6
Sub, 7-7
Family, never


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

when it rings.............:whistling


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Oops. Misread.

Between 8-5. If its an email, I'll respond until 7. If its a customer I'll answer until 7.


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

I know the phone is valuable for communicating with current and potential customers, and I use to answer almost all the time. Now I leave the phone in the truck. I check and return calls at break, lunch, and end of the day. If a sub needs to get ahold of me they have home # and my personal cell #. They know to only call after hours if it's an emergency. It feels nice to truly be "off work" now.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I answer mine anytime I can, nobody calls for business after 8pm but it can start at 5:30am somedays.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> Even in front of a potential customer or current customer?
> 
> Mine is M-F 8-5, if it's a sub I'll answer on weekends because they might need info for Monday morning. If it's during that time and I'm not speaking to a client/potential I'll try to answer.


See rule two. I never put anyone on hold especially if its a face to face with a client. Good point though. 

I have spent my entire adult life trying to make my phone ring. I love being there when it does.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll answer at any time. but usualy check to see who it is. definitly wont answer the phone for the PITA customer that you know the reason they're calling and its 9 pm. leave a message. voicemail is your friend!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Every time it rings. I have picked up some really good jobs because I answered and responded immediately. If I am talking to a customer I return the call. If it is someone I have been waiting to hear from, I excuse myself and take it, if it is possible.

On the flip side, I have called other trades and if I didn't get an immediate response, I move on. No excuse for only having a landline, or waiting hours to return a call. It might be different if I had an office and a secretary, but I am one and all in my mobile office.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

I almost never awnser, and very rarely callback.. Really the only time I call back is when it's a potentially new customer.. Everything I do is relatively simple and I don't make mistakes, so there's no need to converse.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

My wife carries the business line & fields all calls. Contacts me when needed, otherwise we discuss when I get home. Those who NEED to have access to me directly have MY #.

This plan makes it easier to get things accomplished through the day without all the BS interruptions. My customers see that I'm working on THEIR job exclusively.

BTW, my wife knows her stuff! Our customers all love dealing with her & tell me so.

Every once in awhile we get the "older" male who will only talk to me. She asks them why, cause I'll only have to run everything through her anyway! :laughing:

We answer all day & review VM's eve's & wknd's. We're always on call 24/7


----------



## jimmys (May 1, 2009)

HOs need training to think of you as a business. I know that's old-fashioned but dang it, you need to not work some part of the day. If I think a current customer has an emergency or something I'll answer on a weekend, otherwise it's 7-6 weekdays. Subs 6-7 weekdays.
I never heard that lost me any work, but I guess I wouldn't, eh? Half of my customers figure out the answer on their own anyway.
Jim


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

24/7.

I have a separate number for after hour emergencies that only customers with service contracts have. If that rings chances are someone drove through a building (has happened) or a water pipe broke or the like.

My cell I usually stop answering around 10. Office is answered from 7am-5pm.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

7-7 weekdays. Weekends go to voicemail then call back if required when I see fit.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> I'm just wondering when everyone else answers their phones. Do you have it on 24/7 or 10/6??


We use a Call Center that answers all incoming calls on a 24/7 basis.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

9-5 is when we answer the phone. If someone leaves a message after 5:00, we will generally call back as late as 7:00pm.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I personally answer every phone call 24/7 - 365. I'm the only one in my market that does this.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

I try and always answer if it's between 8-5 or a customer after hours and I am not in a conversation. I generally ignore out of area code numbers unless it's a western Washington number. Whitepages caller id app is really nice since it will even identify cell phones most of the time.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I answer when I feel like it, I screen most of my calls. My voice mail says leave a message or try again later. If its someone important that needs to talk to me they can page me and Ill make my way to the phone.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

.....


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

csv said:


> I try and always answer if it's between 8-5 or a customer after hours and I am not in a conversation. I generally ignore out of area code numbers unless it's a western Washington number. Whitepages caller id app is really nice since it will even identify cell phones most of the time.



I just looked up that app, they want 6.99 for it. Is it worth it?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

You know what I do when some business doesn't answer their phone? I call the next guy and the first guy who answers usually gets the job.


----------



## otislilly (May 30, 2012)

I answer every call, 24-7-365, if I possibly can. Not when I am eating, some conversations take longer than food stays good.
Expecially if I am with a client, its simply:: I'm sorry I need to take this............... Hey, __________ is this an emergency, no, I am with some new friends, can I call you right back in _____ min.
Sorry about that, but I am available whenever my friends need me, as you will see as this project moves forward.


----------



## allcityexterior (Jan 20, 2012)

rex said:


> I answer when I feel like it, I screen most of my calls. My voice mail says leave a message or try again later. If its someone important that needs to talk to me they can page me and Ill make my way to the phone.



I usually screen most of my calls unless I recognize the caller I.D. I often call back the ones that don't leave a message-for me they are almost always the calls I didn't want anyway-someone just tire kicking or sellling me something but rarely a good lead. So I stick with the screening.

__________________________________
Roofing Madison Siding Madison


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't really answered a ringing phone in years.

I figure my phones exist for MY convenience- not the convenience of anyone who happens to stumble across my number-----and I am not really interested in someone who is going to make a decision about a $30,000 project on the basis of who answered their phone the quickest.

My celphone----about 5 people in the world have that number- my wife,my 2 sons,another employee and one supplier--------------- if THAT phone rings I will answer it- but that phone can go WEEKS without ringing because it doesn't need to.

My business hard line- has an answering machine with an appropriate message. I try to return all phone calls for the day in one sitting-after I am home,cool,clean,re-hydrated and comfortable with pencil and paper at hand.

If a prospective customer calls me-it's going to be weeks or months before I can get to their project---so there is ZERO need for them to get ahold of me right this second.

Remember folks----they called YOU.---Unless you preform 24 hour emergency service-like plumbing emergencies-------returning calls this eve. is fine

Stephen


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

When I deem it necessary. I have caller ID and answer it according to that. Sometimes I am busy with someone else and they can talk to the machine. Other times I'm just not going to talk with that person at that time.

Mostly I answer the phone if I am up.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I remember watching a show on realtors once. The realtor said that no matter what he always answers his phone for two reasons. First, it shows your promptness and that you are available for your client and second, if you don't answer, they will find someone else.

When I call companies, I expect the phone to be answered. Just yesterday, I needed to find a new guy to pour concrete after I fired the first one. I did some research, of three places I called, one guy answered. This guy told me he was in the middle of a pour and asked if I don't mind if he called me back. I told him no problem. Now next Monday he is going to be pouring a $4000 slab and is also going to be doing a $9000 job for me.

Maybe it is different where some of you guys are from or the types of business model you guys are trying to run but personally, I feel like if you are calling a business someone should answer during normal business hours. 

When I first started I would miss calls and sometimes voice mails wouldn't be left. I am sure some of those people got some sort of work done. They are a lot of us out there for them to choose, if we aren't responsive on their first initial call, how responsive will you be if there is a problem?


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

different strokes for different folks, I guess,

my customers see me as a working tradesman and not a salesman/pencil pusher-----so during "business hours "they EXPECT that I am up a ladder somewhere.

As far as BamBams concrete guy------------------all I know about that is that when I had a driveway poured about 3 years ago I waited several months for the right guy to get to my job( he came HIGHLY recommended and did a great job.)

I just wouldn't be interested in some one who was available for significant project on a weeks notice. I figure if they are good- they are BUSY.

you guys who grew up with celphones expect that everybody is available all the time- but it doesn't have to be that way. It wasn't 20-30 years ago-and it doesn't have to be that way now.
sell yourself properly and the customer will wait for YOU.

stephen


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Stephen H said:


> different strokes for different folks, I guess,
> 
> my customers see me as a working tradesman and not a salesman/pencil pusher-----so during "business hours "they EXPECT that I am up a ladder somewhere.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from. What you do is a specialty. There are many more homes than there are slate specialists. What you forget to mention when you talk about the concrete guy you had come out is that there are also probably 100 other concrete guys around your area that come HIGHLY recommended by other people.

The good guys are busy but it doesn't mean they can't move things around or work an extra day. I know right now I am about 5 weeks out but I have a few bids on some jobs that if they went ahead, I would move my schedule on get on those jobs right away due to the importance.

Things are different than 20-30 years ago. There are cell phones now. The fact that there wasn't 2 decades ago is irrelevant. People do expect answers now. People want things now. How much income are you willing to lose because you don't want to accommodate them now? (Not directed at you Stephen but in general). Those who can't change with the times often get left behind.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

those are certainly good points bambam----------------

but I think I see this more as a quality of life issue.
I have a life I want to live-and I live it to the best of my ability. Being constantly available to answer the phone-would be a low quality life ,in my opinion.- I am just not that important that I need to be constantly available-and truly very few people need to be constantly available

there is also an issue of fairness to be considered.
Basically I am scheduling fall projects right now, so people are waiting months on the schedule ( and in your case 5 weeks which is good also)-----------as a matter of fairness is it really right to let somebody jump the line that other people are waiting in for months?????-in my opinion,generally no.

to address the income question--- you asked how much income are you willing to give up-well in my case I am willing to give up quite a bit of income in order to live my life as I want to live it. I already make more than I need, my retirement money is pretty well set, the house mostly taken care of and my children grown and educated. So i am really just working for the benefit of whatever grandchildren I might one day have.

Here is something to consider. If you are frequently adjusting your schedule around to accomodate OTHER people you may think you are hustling and making more money-but you probably aren't in the long run. On the other hand if you are able to get yourself in a position where people will wait months for YOU to do a project---then rest assured you can charge top dollar for every project that you do.

Cel phone or no cel phone it's worked that way for at least 25 years,- long before I eventually concentrated on slate and tile-back then,doing primarily asphalt shingles i was able to concentrate on about a 10 block radius of work around my personal residence and turn everything else away.- If people want YOU they will wait untill this eve. to hear from you-and if they won't wait you might want tyo think about WHY?

Best wishes, Stephen


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

rex said:


> I just looked up that app, they want 6.99 for it. Is it worth it?


I got it for 4.99 but I would pay 7 for it. Its pretty handy. Usually by 2nd ring their info is loaded


----------

